# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Mans "blogs" par SG3525 impulsu pārveidotāju 12->...V

## marizo

Neliek mieru man impulsu barošanas bloku padarīšanas, gribas daudz maz saprast kas un kā notiekās to būvē, tādēļ, lūdzu, komentārus par vadības shēmu, pēc kuras mēģināšu taisīt barokli.
[attachment=1:s1nl4lax]SG3525.png[/attachment:s1nl4lax]
[attachment=0:s1nl4lax]Sg3525 pcb.png[/attachment:s1nl4lax]

Vēl būtu labi, ja man īsumā apskaidrotu SG3525 mikroshēmas 1.,2.,9. un 16. izvadu nozīmi un vadības iespējas caur tiem- kā notiek PWM regulēšana, atkarībā no pārveidotāja izejas sprieguma.
P.S. šī ir pārveidotāja otrā versija, kurā vajadzētu realizēt izejas sprieguma regulāciju.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

taa jau ir gatava baroklja pcb?

----------


## marizo

Principā jā.. Pirmā versija bija pēc mazliet savādākas shēmas. Reāli jau arī darbojās, testēju uz 220V, ar 60W lampu. Bet rezultāts neapmierināja.  :: 
Vēl jāpieliek klāt jaudas lauktranzistori, transformators,  izejas taisngriezis, kondensatori. Bet transformatoru un tranzistorus domāju nelikt uz plates.

----------


## karloslv

Kas bija atšķirīgs pirmajā shēmas variantā? Un kāpēc rezultāts neapmierināja?

----------


## Mosfet

Ko tu gribi lai komentēt ja parādi tikai daļeju shēmu. Piemēram nav saprotama atgriezeniskas saites būtība, R pie 7kājas.  utt........ Nezinot pārveidotāja topoloģiju( flyback vai push pull) komentāri būs ne visai korekti.
1,2, 9 kājas  -kļūdu past ieejas un izeja kur arī veido atgriezenisko saitiregulācijai.
16 - Ref izeja (+5V) -atbalsta spriegums kļūdu past, var barot izejas atslēgas

----------


## marizo

Nebija tās daļas - atgriezeniskās saites. Izejas spriegums peldēja, izmainoties slodzei un ieejas spriegumam.
Toreiz vēl neko daudz nesapratu, tagad kaut cik saprašana ir atnākusi, bet tā īsti nesaprotu, kā izveidot atgriezenisko saiti, lai iegūtu stabilu izejas spriegumu. Bet gan jau izkodīšu, kādā shēmā slēgt un kādas elementu vērtības likt. Biški tik nevaru iebraukt par tiem vadības izvadiem..

Mosfet, topoloģija "push-pull". Cik es saprotu, pie 7. kājas jau nav atgriezeniskā saite, tā attiecas uz ģeneratoru.
Ar atgriezenisko saiti saprotu izejas (paaugstināto) spriegumu caur dalītāju atgriešanu uz 1. kāju, bet tos +5V no 16. uz 2. Tas maina PWM aizpildījumu apgriezti izejas spriegumam, ja?
Bet ko dara 9. kāja?

----------


## karloslv

7. kāja ir pēc būtības - tā uzstāda dead-time, jeb "tukšo" laiku starp abām taktīm, lai tranzistori nebūtu vienlaicīgi atvērti. Principā var viņu laist pa tiešo uz zemi, kaut kāds minimāls dead-time tiek nodrošināts (specenē ir grafiks).

Atgriezeniskajai saitei vēl ir svarīga filtrācija jeb frekvenču/fāzes raksturlīkne. Svarīgi, lai pietiekami ātri reaģē uz slodzes lēcieniem, kā arī neierosinās. 

Vadības izvadi - sk. speceni. Mikrene tos "pievelk" pie Vcc vai GND. Principā pie tiem caur nominālu aizvara rezistoru (piemēram, 22 omi) liek mosfetu.

----------


## marizo

Paldies, Karlos! Aptuveni saprotu par to "dead time", darbā remontēju impulsu barokļus pēc galīgi neklasiskas shēmas. Nu baigi sarežģīti viss tur ir, laikam dēļ solītā lietderības koeficienta 98%. + pie maziem izejas spriegumiem no transformatora tiek noņemta jauda caur papildus tinumu, ko ar paaugstinošo pārveidotāju (droseli un trani) "kačā" atpakaļ uz iztaisnoto tīkla spriegumu! ::  Bet kaujas nost visa tā padarīšana bieži vien, tāpēc arī nācās iepazīties ar impulsu barokļiem. 
To "dead-time" vajag, lai MOSFETi paspētu izslēgties un nesaskrietos ieslēgtā stāvoklī (īpaši būtiski man šķiet slēgumā ar augstā un zemā pleca draiveri, kur augstais plecs ne pārāk forši tiek vadīts). To laiku var likt lielu (1...2 us pie 100kHz), tikai tad iespējams iegūt mazāku max izejas jaudu.
Ar vadības izvadiem es biju domājis nevis tos, kas vada tranzistorus, bet tos, caur kuriem vada SG3525.  ::  Ja nu tā, MOSFETus vadīšu caur IR4427 draiveri.
Par to atgriezenisko saiti.. Paldies par ieteikumu. Tātad laikam nāksies pieskaņot to shēmu ar kondensatoru un rezistoru vērtībām. Būs jāuzmanās, ka nesalieku pārā daudz/lielus kondensatorus (man tāda jaunības tieksme)  :: 
Bet kā ar to 9. (COMP) kāju?

----------


## Mosfet

Lai lābak saprastu 3525 darbību vajadzētu palasīt 3524 un TL494 no Ti datu laps tur viss ir aprakstīts lidzīgas vinas abas ir tikai vecākas.
Neesmu rakstijis ka 7 kāja ir saistīta ar atgriezenisko saiti.
9 kāja ir kļūdu past izeja. varam veidot pastiprinājumu, koriģēt atgriezeniskās saites frekvencū diapazonu vai atbildes laiku.

----------


## karloslv

Marizo, vai tik tas paaugstinošais pārveidotājs nebūs bijusi PFC realizācija. Ja tā topoloģija bija kaut kas uz šo pusi: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/an/AN/AN-42047.pdf, tad to dara, lai labāk (vienmērīgāk) noslogotu 50 Hz maiņstrāvas tīklu un izvilktu vēl dažus procentus efektivitātes.

----------


## Raimonds1

Caur ko viņš dabū to vienmērību - caur citu frekvenci 50hz sinusa vidū un malās vai kā?

----------


## marizo

Mosfet, ņemšu vērā un izlasīšui arī to mikroshēmu datu lapas. Varbūt jāpameklē arī kaut kādas Application Notes, kur, iespējams, būtu aprakstīts kaut kas vairāk.
Karlos, es domāju, ka PFC tas nebija. Darbā tie bija 220->40V, pazeminošie, kur izejas spriegumu (tur gan bija strāvas stabilizācija, nevis sprieguma) maina caur saiti, kas paaugstina vai pazemina pārveidotāja darbības frekvenci (20..100kHz, ieslēgtā stāvokļa ilgums tiek uzlikts konstants, bet mainās izslēgtā stāvokļa ilgums!), pietam pie mazas izejas strāvas jaudas transformators tika slogots caur papildus tinumu, tādējādi itkā "noēdot lieko jaudu".

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Marizo vai luduz iemest pilnu bloka shemu? gribas ari pamegat uztasiit  ::

----------


## marizo

Pilna shēma man ir tikai kaut kur uz papīra. Tā jau pēc būtības ir tā pati shēma, kas šeit, tikai pieliku klāt IR4427 draiveri lauktranzistoru vadībā. 
Kaut kad jaunnedēļ domāju nopirkt vēl dažus trūkstošos potenciometrus frekvences regulēšanai un atgriezeniskajai saitei  un dažus jaudas tranzistorus. Tad paeksperimentēšu ar transformatoru tīšanu uz Latgalītē dabūjamajiem MH2000 markas toroīdiem un serdēm no PC barokļiem. Ja sanāks laika, gribētu papētīt impulsu formas uz transformatora tinumiem, paeksperimentēt ar paralēli slēgtām izsitienus ierobežojošām ķēdēm.
Tad vēl būs jāskatās, kas notiksies ar sprieguma stabilizēšanu!
+vēl jāizdomā, ko darīt - kad uz SG3525 10. kāja tiek pacelta pie +12V barošanas caur 12k rezistoru, mikroshēmas ģenerators turpina darboties un patērē strāvu mazliet.

----------


## marizo

sanāca laiks paspēlēties ar impulsu barošanas bloku. Nedomāju, ka sanācis kaut kas ievērības cienīgs, arī parametrus neesmu mērījis, bet principā darbojas, ir arī sprieguma regulācija - no +5,2V..42V (divpolārs)
Transformators I- 2x5; II- 2x20, traņi IRF3205, vada caur draiveri.

----------


## laurishsh

marizo! ka tini to trafu lai ieguutu tos +-35 voltus? cik primaraja un cik sekundaraja tinumu? un cik liela diametra feriits??

----------

